# IVF in Tirana, Albania



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has been to Tirana, Albania for treatment.  I am now 50 and planning to try Tirana.  It has a cut off age at 53yrs.  I like to talk to ladies that been there - info such as travelling, accommodation etc. Thank you for reading.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry, cant help with any advice. Hope you will get a positive outcome


----------

